# Song and Tune Projects > Song and Tune Projects >  Tim O'Brien Chords

## mzuch

I'm looking for the chords to the following Tim O'Brien songs:
I've Endured (Traveler)
Where's Love Come From (Chameleon)
World of Trouble (Chameleon)

Tried Chordie with no luck. If anyone can point me to a resource for these, I would greatly appreciate it!

Michael

----------


## Jim Broyles

"I've Endured" - key of F,  Guitar in Double Drop D tuning DADGBD capoed at the third fret,  chords are F, Bb, C; minor chord in last verse is Am.

"Where's Love Come From?" - Em, standard tuning:
Intro:
Em/A/C7/B7/Em

Verse:
Em/A/Em/B7/Em/A/C7/B7/Em

Chorus:
G/D/Em/G/B7/Em/G/D/Em/G/B7/Em/C7/G/C7/B7/Em/C7/G/C7/B7


"World of Trouble" - key of Bb - basically plays around on a Bb major chord for the whole thing - chords on "World - Of"  sound like  F/Ab to me. Hard to pick out because there's so much going on on his banjo.

----------


## mzuch

Thanks, Jim!

----------


## Ed Goist

Hi All:

Resurrecting an old thread here...I'm looking for the key/chords for Tim O'Brien's great version of the African-American spiritual *'Moses'* (track #2 on Cornbread Nation). The more I listen to this tune the more I want to introduce it into a jam/singing circle! Thanks much for any help.

BTW, more and more, every day, I'm coming to believe that just about everything good in American music can be traced directly back to African-American spirituals!

----------


## Jim Broyles

Ed, if you can post an audio file of it, I'll be glad to give it a listen. The 30 second clips I found on the internet stay of the same chord, A7,  for the whole thing, but I see that the track is six minutes long, so there could be other changes.

----------


## Ed Goist

> Ed, if you can post an audio file of it, I'll be glad to give it a listen. The 30 second clips I found on the internet stay of the same chord, A7,  for the whole thing, but I see that the track is six minutes long, so there could be other changes.


Jim: Thanks so much! I was thinking the key is A major, but I'm sure you're correct that it's A7 (as the tune has a flat-out blues feel). Is there a way to post a .wma file from my computer onto the internet? And, will doing so likely get me thrown in the _whoscow_?

----------


## Jim Broyles

Yeah, A major is right. In blues , all chords are often dominant chords, meaning that you can find I7 and IV7 as well as the typical V7, but it would still be considered "Key of A." I don't know about wma files. You might have to convert  it to mp3 and post it at one of those hosting sites such as zShare or soundclick. Yousendit might work too.

----------


## Ed Goist

> Yeah, A major is right. In blues , all chords are often dominant chords, meaning that you can find I7 and IV7 as well as the typical V7, but it would still be considered "Key of A." I don't know about wma files. You might have to convert  it to mp3 and post it at one of those hosting sites such as zShare or soundclick. Yousendit might work too.


Hi Jim:

I think I may have been able to do this through zShare. See if this works.

_What a great song!_

Thanks again for your help!

----------


## Jim Broyles

Ed,

Sorry I didn't notice until just now, but I downloaded and listened.  It just stays on A7 and goes to E7 for the word "lonesome" on the last line of the chorus. Basically the whole song is ad-libbing around blues licks in the key of A. Very cool song.

----------


## Ed Goist

> Ed,
> 
> Sorry I didn't notice until just now, but I downloaded and listened.  It just stays on A7 and goes to E7 for the word "lonesome" on the last line of the chorus. Basically the whole song is ad-libbing around blues licks in the key of A. Very cool song.


Thanks very much Jim! I couldn't figure out the E7 - I really appreciate the help. Also, riffing out to the song, I'm assuming I can pull notes out of both the A Major & the A Blues scale, right? Thanks again Jim.

----------


## Jim Broyles

I'd stick to the blues and pentatonic scales. You can use the major scale sparingly, but I wouldn't play too many natural 7ths or major thirds unless you're sliding up to them from the minor third.

----------


## bmbaird

Tim has so many great tunes in his repertoire that it's no wonder this thread averages over 500 views per post. I'm working on a few things from his recent albums, myself, and will happily share what I learn.

----------

